# Soap Curls



## Greylady (Mar 28, 2012)

How do you make soap curls? Don't want to use real roses as it seems too rough. I use those a singles on melts but doap maybe as a single on each bar. I was thinking cheese slicer?


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

Or veggie peeler. Depends on how you want it to look.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Veggy peeler and then curl them up by hand. In M&P I pour the colored glittered soap on my pam sprayed counter top, as soon as I can roll and edge up I cut them all into squares really qickly and roll, then cut into the lengths I am going to use.


----------



## eam (Aug 22, 2010)

Vicki: you're so clever! I love the idea of pouring right onto the countertop. (Not that I'll ever do anything so fancy as to require soap curls - I don't have the talent - but you never know!)


----------



## Greylady (Mar 28, 2012)

:yeahthat Thank you Vicki! Always an easier way to do things when we just ask! Veggie peeler and oh the counter pouring! Oh, my! looks I am going to be playing!


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Elizabeth don't be fooled. It's all tricks, my daughter makes chocolate curls for her cakes, so I just did exactly the same thing. I have not been brave enough to see if this would work with CP soap though 

Pour your bars and stab curs into them. Put curls of one color into the mold and pour another color soap over them, at thin trace so the soap goes into the tubes made by making the curls, it's just beautiful when cut. Vicki


----------



## eam (Aug 22, 2010)

Oooh, you make it sound so easy! Thanks for the encouragement.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

You can also use a chocolate curler, a cheese curler, they also have one for butter that is much trickier. Vicki


----------

